# Blueberries?!



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

I ate some cereal with blueberries on top this morning, and Arianwen ate a couple of the berries!!
She really seemed to enjoy them, and I've learned I can trust her instincts when it comes to food, so I let her have at it.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Full of antioxidants! Very good for kitties (in moderation) may cause some loose stools if she gets few too many!


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

I know Arianwen is an obligate carnivore, but she does get constipated sometimes, Maybe this was one of those times and she was seeking relief.
Still, it surprised me. And she was really happy afterward.
Glad to hear she gets an antioxidant benefit from it.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Blueberries! luv 'em! Well cats,like other carnivores DO eat fruits,veggies,and herbs sometimes. I remember Percy had a thing for blueberries when he was a kitten. Maybe he saw me enjoying them and thought 'maybe I'll have a taste!' 

If you had them on cereal,they had some milk on them,which would make them doubly good!


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

I know my cats are obligate carnivores, but no body bothered to tell Sully that. He LOVES veggies. Broccolli, green beans, carrots, peas, nom nom nom. I have to fix him a little bit unbutterd and unsalted or he gets incensed that I'm eating without him. He has had a blueberry or two in his time as well. Weirdo!


----------



## FJRacer (Nov 26, 2009)

OK! I'm convinced. I'd been wondering what variants I could try to augment a Cat's diet. Blueberries are on hand every other week. I'll try ONE first.


----------



## 1frankie7 (Apr 20, 2010)

Nibber loves peas...


----------



## CataholicsAnonymous (Dec 4, 2006)

Rebel. Phmokey, and Theo just love peas. They're an excellent source of fiber for cats, much better than pumpkin in my experience. Rebel eats lettuce salad with me. At first I thought it was the ranch dressing, but he even eats it with Italian. And Chica can sense cantaloupe from five miles away. I mean it! Theo and Snick love sweets, especially chocolate. :yikes If I'm eating a candy bar or cake or anything else sweet, I have to walk around eating (with them right in step). If I sit down, I'm attacked. Both of them will attack my mouth to try to get what I have in there. Such little ladies...... :roll:


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

FJRacer said:


> OK! I'm convinced. I'd been wondering what variants I could try to augment a Cat's diet. Blueberries are on hand every other week. I'll try ONE first.


 I was sitting having breakfast, minding my own business, when Arianwen pounced on my lap and started sniffing my cereal bowl. I held it for her to reach, and she lapped at the milk a couple of times, then, to my surprise, started picking out blueberries. :lol:


----------

